# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Why 2014 could be a year of opportunity for NFU

## Nwicker60

It's a chance to showcase 
our quality food and drink

CAITHNESS could be part of an National Farmers’ Union drive to capitalise on Scotland’s growing reputation as a producer of fine fayre.
 NFU Scotland believes 2014 will present huge opportunities to further strengthen Scotland’s blossoming reputation as a land of food and drink.
With the London 2012 Olympics now only one year away, NFU Scotland believes that 2014 – which will see the Commonwealth Games, the Ryder Cup and a second ‘homecoming’ event all taking place in Scotland – presents a fantastic platform to promote and grow sales of Scottish produce.
Lobbying by NFU and others has seen the organisers of the London 2012 Olympics adopt the ‘Food Vision’ standards that guarantee the majority of food at the games will be UK Red Tractor Assured. NFU Scotland would like to see a similar approach taken for 2014 that would ensure, first and foremost, that Scottish produce is available, and if it can’t be Scottish then it should be British.
NFU Scotland’s Chief Executive, James Withers, said:“In three years time, Scotland will have a unique opportunity to remind the world of the fantastic range and quality of food and drink it has to offer and it is an opportunity that must not be missed.  A second year of Homecoming, the Commonwealth Games in Glasgow and golf’s Ryder Cup at Gleneagles provide fitting showcases for our produce and an opportunity to drive forward Scottish Government’s own food and drink strategy.”
Mr Withers went on: “We are at the start of the planning process here in Scotland for these events. However, we want to make sure that, at an early stage, protocols are taken on board by the organisers that recognise the standards being set on Scotland’s farms and the schemes already in place that ensure food and drink is produced here to the highest quality.”
He commended the work undertaken by NFU that had successfully seen the London 2012 Food Vision adopted by the Olympic Games organisers. This sets out benchmark and aspirational standards based on UK Red Tractor Assurance as the benchmark. The success achieved in London provides a good template for the NFU to put in place equivalent requirements for these important events taking place here in a few years time.

----------

